# [V] Handy W880i Hardware 24 DVDs PC Spiele u.a. Gothic 3+4 Batman AA DeusEx Fallout 3



## Kreon (28. Oktober 2011)

*[V] Starcraft 2 NEU + weitere Spiele*

Verkaufe 

PC Spiele:*

Starcraft 2 *- Zustand neu, verschweißt, Key unbenutzt

*Commandos 2* – Zustand gut
*Runaway 2* – Zustand gut
*Fallout 3* – Zustand gut, Key bereits aktiviert
*Thief 3* – Zustand gut

PS3
-*Deus Ex HR* für PS3, UK Limited Edition, NOCH EINGESCHWEISST, Preisvorschlag von euch


DVD:
  -*24 – Season 1-8* + Redemption, UK Version, NOCH EINGESCHWEISST
-*Lost Season 1* (komplett, 1 Box), *Season 2.1* (1 Box), *Season 2.2* (1 Box), Zustand gut-sehr gut

Hardware:
  -AMD *Sempron 3400+* (SDA3400IAA3CW), 1.8 GHz, Box mit Originalkühler, 
  Zustand: defekt, beim Ausbau wurden 2 Pins verbogen, diese wurden wieder gerade gebogen, die CPU zum Test erneut verbaut und kurz auf ihre Funktionsfähigkeit getestet. Der Rechner lief wieder so weit ich es beurteilen kann in der kurzen wieder ganz normal, Versand in sicherer CPU-Verpackung

  -Kingston *2x512 MB DDR2-RAM*, 533 MHz, lief bis zuletzt einwandfrei, Versand in sicherer, elektrostatischer Verpackung

Bei Interesse bitte hier im Thread oder per PM melden. Preisangebote von euch, Bilder auf Nachfrage, Ware wird nach Vorkasse verschickt, jedoch immer nur von Freitag bis Montag


bereits verkauft:
*Batman* Arkham Asylum – Zustand gut, Key bereits aktiviert
-*Motorstorm Apocalypse*, UK Version, Zustand sehr gut, 20 Euro
-*Sony Ericsson W880i*,  
-*Siemens CF62* *
Hummeldumm *


----------



## Kreon (30. Oktober 2011)

Push + 

Wenn einer der Forengötter so nett wäre den Threadtitel anzupassen, da ich ihn leider nicht ändern kann:

[V] Handy W880i Hardware 24 DVDs PC Spiele u.a. Gothic 3+4 Batman AA DeusEx Fallout


----------



## trakyaa (30. Oktober 2011)

Mein Fehler  Melde mich per pn


----------



## Kreon (31. Oktober 2011)

-Siemens CF62 hinzugefügt


----------



## Kreon (2. November 2011)

Hummeldumm - Tommy Jaud - hinzugefügt
Gothic 3 - verkauft


----------



## Kreon (4. November 2011)

push_


----------



## Kreon (8. November 2011)

*Motorstorm Apocalypse hinzugefügt
*


----------



## Kreon (19. November 2011)

Arcania verkauft!


----------



## Kreon (5. Dezember 2011)

neu dazugekommen: Starcraft 2


----------

